# New Racing Rules, now it's 3 boatlengths...



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Get a copy on line from this site:

ISAF : Racing Rules of Sailing

Many pages, but the guts of the rules are in part 2, which is only about 10 pages. If you're a race committee, or involved in a protest, then you have to read the rest of the book, but the right-of-way rules for boats racing against each other, "Part 2" (Rules 10 thru 23) take up only 10 pages.

The biggest change seems to be the expansion of the "room at the mark" distance from 2 boatlengths to 3. Also, the mark-rounding and "room at obstructions" rules have been separated into rules 18 and 19, respectively.

The rules are worded very simply, almost no gobbledegook at all.

I haven't raced in long enough that I needed to brush up. A local yacht club had a "new rules" seminar last night, which was enjoyable and informative.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Dave Perry and probably others are making the 'rounds. Dave's explanations are quite detailed without getting unnecessarily complex, so they're easy to understand. We went to one last time on the then-new overlap/leeward rules. The latest flyer also mentions that there is no more "zone" around obstructions, and that unused sails are ballast and cannot be moved while racing. Sail fast!


----------

